# Eagle Creek Bass Fishing..HELP...



## fishit (Aug 16, 2004)

I am taking my daughter fishing this Sunday. We both like to bass fish. Usually we are at Cumberland or Laural Lake. She wants to go Sunday so I told her I would find a place up river. Does anyone fish this area? Should we stay in the creek or go to the river? Are there other creeks around off the river to fish? I don't know this area well but we are going to visit some friends in Ripley area and thought it would be a good fit. Any help you can give will be appreciated. Do they have maps of the area at the dock on Eagle Creek?


thanks
Tight Lines always


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

eagle creek is an awesome place..the last time we were there, fish4bass caught some LM bass in the creek..i am sure you will find some hungry ones..have fun..


----------



## fish 4 bass (Apr 10, 2004)

fishit, eagle creek is a good place, lots of visable structure. I've only fished there twice. got fish both times and we didn't hit it very hard. haven't fished the main river, got out on the open water and had to run  man that burnt up some fuel.lol. 
Good Luck.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

As stated, a very good creek for Bass. It has plenty of water, cover, structure and holes. No wake is the rule on this creek. Very peaceful. The bass fishing can be GREAT !!! at times..........The Marina is very easy accessible also.............. THE CATKING !!!


----------



## fishit (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks all for the input. We are going on Sunday afternoon to have some fun, and father/daughter time. A rarity these days. 
I will let you know how we do.

rip some lips...


----------



## fishit (Aug 16, 2004)

Well we went up on Sunday. Boy is the OHIO different. Not use to all of the mud and shallow water. Saw a lot of people fishing but no catching. Is it the time of the year of is bass fishing always tough in that area? Saw some small fish. A lot of new fry swimming and getting hit on. Saw Garr (i think). Even had a couple of little bites. But very slow.

Any how. Had a good time.


----------

